# The horse name CLICHE`



## love_casper (Jan 27, 2008)

There tends to be certain horse names you just hear over and over, names EVERYONE has, almost like a name cliche`. So I thought this would be funny to see how many of you (inevitably) have horses with the following common barn names. The naming threads around here got me thinking.....






I'll start with the list,

Coco

Sugar

Princess

Prince

Spirit

Angel

Misty

Sunny

Goldie

Buck

Red

Teddy

Smokey

Patch

Cowboy/Cowgirl

Lady

Star

...Alright, I bet all of you must have at least one of those! Thought it would be funny to see how different one person's horse could be from another with the same name.





My "Sugar" is a black and white pinto. click

My "Princess" is a buckskin pinto click

And at the barn where my big horse is, there are 3 Misty's - a buckskin pinto pony, a black Tennessee Walker, and grulla pinto, also 2 Missy's, so talking about one of any of those 5 is very confusing. Then there's three Coco's - a Fresian, a bay quarter horse cross, and a thoroughbred. We are on the 4th Teddy now, this one is a Fjord. There are 3 Spirit's, a buckskin and two grey arab geldings. There's this guy at our barn who is on his probably 5th palomino horse - they have all been named Sunny or some form of that. rofl. And, my friend has a black mini mare with a star, named Star.

So, for fun comparison, tell me about YOUR barn name cliche` horses. And feel free to add to my list.


----------



## The Simple Life Farm (Jan 27, 2008)

I don't have any of those here......


----------



## lil_miss_sunshine (Jan 27, 2008)

Yep!! Sunny is the name of my 28.5 inch burnt buckskin filly.


----------



## maplegum (Jan 27, 2008)

i don't have any of those now, but I did have a 'Smokey'. 14.2h black gelding.

I do know plenty of horses with the names you listed though.


----------



## Jill (Jan 27, 2008)

Some of our names you hear more often than others are:


Sunny (silver bay senior under show gelding)
Goldie (former halter / driving show mare, now broodmare)
Blue (up and coming junior show gelding)
Treasure (2yo grey filly)
Eclipse (1st mini, grew into a wonderful driving gelding)
Flirt (2yo silver buckskin show filly)
Sweetie (perlino pinto broodmare)
Rocket (morgan x standardbred riding horse)

---

Then, some of my more unusual names are:


Klassy (leopard mare)
Derby (palomino driving gelding)
Bomb Shell (perlino 1yo filly)
DunIT (grey grullo stallion)
Bacardi (golden palomino senior over show gelding)
Khaki (former show mare, now broodmare)
Double (perlino pinto broodmare)


----------



## hobbyhorse23 (Jan 27, 2008)

I've got a "Dakota," I know there are quite a few geldings hiding on this forum with that name or some version of it. Heck, there's even two "Spyder's!" Who'da thunk it?

Leia


----------



## REO (Jan 27, 2008)

Well....... OH! I think I'm pretty guilty!

That I named barn names





Maggie

Lady

Queenie (she named herself!)

Angel

Sophie

Indy

Mystique (oh all right so I call her Mysti ya got me LOL)

Cookie

Harley

Topper

Sonny

Goldie

Fox

Kate

Toots

Muffy

Sassy

Danny

Whyppy

Snips

Poppy

Nort

One that wants to be called Sugar and I'm trying not to!

One I call sweetie little baby mare

Ones that had these barn names already

Sparky

Taxi

Rose


----------



## RobinRTrueJoy (Jan 27, 2008)

I have a Misty.

Oh, and I have a sSilver... I bet a lot of people have a Silver!

Robin


----------



## CritterCountry (Jan 27, 2008)

You forgot Storm! The ultimate overused horse name! My Storm came with that name, yecch!


----------



## Alex (Jan 27, 2008)

I dont have any of those...

But I do have a Jitterbug & a Leber!


----------



## shoeboxstables (Jan 27, 2008)

Wow- none of those here!





We've got

Annie

Jazzy

Arianna

Sailor

Roger

Vic

But I must add DIVA to the list of cliches- that's a pretty popular one!


----------



## _minihorses4ever_ (Jan 27, 2008)

We have four of those at my barn!





We also have some other unusual-er names. Boostie, Cozzy, Arabella, Simmer, and Zaccheus..


----------



## mondak (Jan 27, 2008)

> I've got a "Dakota," I know there are quite a few geldings hiding on this forum with that name or some version of it


That would be me. I have a Dakota, but I call him Kota or Kota Bear...LOL can you tell I treat him like his is my child? We also have a Lady, that is a very common name. Here are a couple that we have that aren't so usual.

Fudge

Frank

Bandito

Montana

(Averett Barn)

Sophie

Jody

Boo

Baron

Ellie

Wilbur

Ariel

Arby

Mavrick

Visette

Dan

Captian Kirk

Katya

Gjalt


----------



## CKC (Jan 27, 2008)

Wow, we don't make the list either:

Here's ours:

Surprise

Moxie

Mister

Frankie

Merri

KC

Cole

Topper

Denni

Bailey

One of our cats is Lucky. I would imagine that might be used a lot. She is "lucky to be alive" since my husband and I were driving home from work( late at nightworked at the same place)... she(as a teeny kitten) was in the middle of the road on the white line. We both almost ran over her. I turned around drove into the wrong lane... scooped her up before any traffic came. I would say she deserves the name Lucky.



My husband never even saw her.


----------



## wantminimore (Jan 27, 2008)

I had a Misty (bay mustang). I have a Star that I named years ago, her dam was named Flicker. I sold Star and she got passed around a little and ended up at a home that named her Flicker knowing that her dam was named that, lol. I got her back after quite a few years and I call her Star, she's a chestnut with star, QHxTWH.

I also have a Maggie and know of two Dakotas.

Leslie


----------



## shalamara minis (Jan 27, 2008)

Yep! Coco and Lady

Some of our other barn names come out of there reg names.

Flo

Rosie

Dawn

Dan

Tou

Domino

Dez

Lakota

Phantar

Ruger


----------



## Leeana (Jan 27, 2008)

I have a Coco and i at one point owned a mare named Angel who Ginny now owns



.

My father named Coco after one of his faverite cowboys horses they had in a real life.

Leeana


----------



## Lucky-C-Acres-Minis (Jan 27, 2008)

From your list we have:

Misty: Buckskin pinto (We also call her lil Princess because she definitely thinks she is



)






My pintaloosa trail mare is Sugar (though she's not always that sweet! OH! )






And then we have a Smokey:






The mare we lost in October was Star, a bay pinto:






We also have:

Paco

Zip (What Zippo Pine Bar bred AQHA gelding isn't a form of Zip OH! )

Buster

Sky

Axel

Vader

Lacey

Electra

Chili

Lexi

Tango

Trixie

Sweetie

Daisy

And we've had:

Lily

Rosie

Savannah

Tucker

Scooter

Shaina

Sadie


----------



## Equuisize (Jan 27, 2008)

I'll add the name Zoe. It's probably the most

common name I have and I know I've heard of other horses

named Zoe.

Other than that all our names are pretty unusual.....

Zoe

Zee - actually we call him BabyZee

Zena

Zuni

Zita

Zoolii

Even our last big horse is unusually named. He has a single word

registered name and we call him by that or a derivative. It is

Graffix, Graff or Graffe


----------



## nootka (Jan 27, 2008)

I did have a Smokey for a while, but now I've only got:

Gramma

Cherry (or Bomber)

Mouse

Lailah

Little Black Meanie (or Nena when we're being polite)

Pyro

Not very typical, but I've seen quite a few "Cherry" horses and even another Mouse on this Forum!!! Maybe even two others.

They've all got different registered names than they have "call" names. Cherry's is closest, though, from "Raftered Hearts Cherry Bomb" to Cherry is not much of a stretch.

Liz


----------



## chandab (Jan 27, 2008)

I have a Misty. Another pretty common name, I have in my herd, Honey. My bay stallion is Dakota.

My more uncommon names: Cheddar (half-Arab gelding), Hayley (APHA mare), Caddy (prounced K D - mini filly), Tana, Showgirl, and Che` (short for Paper Mache`).


----------



## Magic (Jan 27, 2008)

love_casper said:


> There tends to be certain horse names you just hear over and over, names EVERYONE has, almost like a name cliche`. So I thought this would be funny to see how many of you (inevitably) have horses with the following common barn names. The naming threads around here got me thinking.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...





I have, or have had, some of those.



Not a lot though; my horse's barn names are shortened versions of their registered names.

Spirit-- my bay pinto riding gelding. His brother's name is Phantom (black and white gelding with ice-blue eyes).

Sunny-- Irish Hills Waterloo Sunset

Treasure-- Magic Mist Treasure of Bonsai

My other barn names are:

MayMay

Frost

Mirage

Spring

Sis

Wildfire

Mia

Secret

Fire

Rage

Rowdy (that's likely a common one!)

Kat

Lucy

Dominique

Bonnie

Delight

Cotton

Velvet

Appsolute

Desiree`

Mercedes

Razzy

Fury

Wings

Streaker

Louie

Rev


----------



## love_casper (Jan 27, 2008)

Wow awesome how many of you have these! lol. I love all of your "original" barn names too. And thanks for adding the ones I forgot!


----------



## susanne (Jan 27, 2008)

I'd be shunned by my family if I named one of my animals something run-of-the-mill...however, a couple came with names and were too insecure to be given a new moniker.

Our horses, dogs and cats (other than the aforementioned) are named after jazz musicians and singers and one jazz standard. Scarlet Ribbons came with her name, which I then discovered is the name of a song recorded by a number of jazz greats.

Our newest addition, our Maltese girl, came with the name Billie, which then became Billie Holliday. So we have:

Horses

Mingus (for bassist Charles Mingus)

Thelonius ( for pianist Thelonius Monk)

Pastorius (for bassist Jaco Pastorius)\

Scarlet Ribbons

Billie Holliday (dog)

Carlos Santana (cat)

Quite a jam session!

They all forgive the ones with more mundane names (Shadow, Teddy, and Willoughby)

Sadly, our composer Antonio Carlos Jobim (kitten) disappeared, so Keith is left to write all of the music...


----------



## The Dynamic Duo (Jan 27, 2008)

We have:

Spirit-palomino

Angel-used to have, chestnut pinto

Buck-We have a buckskin Bucky

Red-used to, chestnut i believe

Patches-bay pinto

Cowboy-Smoky buckskin pinto & a sorrel

Lady-Bay pinto

Star-mousey color


----------



## PaintedPromiseRanch (Jan 27, 2008)

The Simple Life Farm said:


> I don't have any of those here......




me neither, at least not off the original list, have to get back in and read through the rest. the closest is my newest horse is Sunshine but she is NOT called Sunny...

Editd to add ok here's the original list

Coco - i know a bird by this name

Sugar - my friend's mare

Princess - almost bought a horse by this name, and 2 of my minis since sold were named this but i changed it

Prince

Spirit

Angel

Misty

Sunny - i have known a ton of horses by this name although some spelled Sonny

Goldie

Buck - my friend's horse and she promised if she doesn't outlive him, he is mine





Red

Teddy - one of our rescue ponies ended up being called Teddy

Smokey - my daughter's horse is Gunsmoke but she calls him Smoke or Smokey for short

Patch - oh yeah, have known several paint horses with this name!

Cowboy/Cowgirl

Lady - this was my mom's dog LOL

Star - my cousin's pony

i think Rebel should be added to the list, i have known several of those too!

some of ours that i have seen around a lot:

Trooper

Skeye (although not spelled like mine)

Luna

Destiny

Katie

Wiley

Maggie


----------



## backwoodsnanny (Jan 27, 2008)

Well Im trying to think but I think you have most of mine already mentioned except:

"Rummy -grulla 2 yr old stallion Rum Runner Delight

Amy silver bay with star Amaretto Delight

Techno also I think silver bay brood mare 4 G's 3 Red Starlett

Roy Boy Palomino stallion Maine Pride Crown Royal

Helen Keller palomino pinto blind filly "Blinded by the Light"

Inky/Peanut black and white yearling filly Roko Maine Pride of Lotto

Shelby black and white yearling filly

Chrissy bay brood mare SRF Charisma

another common one that we have is Baby who happens to be the biggest mare we own at 34 inches.


----------



## SHANA (Jan 27, 2008)

My horses barn names, colour and registered names are:

Mystee(bay mini filly-Miss B Haven Mystee Lady SPH)

Dawn(chestnut mini mare with flaxen mane and tail-Benview's Special Dawn)

Dandy(black mini mare-Cherokee Stables Ohso Dandy)

Finn(palomino few spot appaloosa mini colt-Sarabeau's Infinity And Beyond)

Kid(silver dapple mini colt-Cross Country New Kid In Town)

Booker(grey pinto mini stallion-Goat Hills One For The Books)

Sanka(chocolate silver dapple mini gelding-Cool Running Sanka SPH)

Phancy(bay arabian mare-SPH Phancyphire)

Sameera(bay arabian mare-SPH Sameera Sunnphire)

Glory(half Quarter Horse palomino filly-Morning Suns' Golden Glory)

Jyspy(chestnut pinto mini filly-Unquestionably Cute Jypsy Rose SPH)

Bree(chestnut mini filly-Timberyork's Inquistive Embrace)

Sky(silver bay appaloosa mini mare-Risquefishers Winter Sky)

Macey(black mini mare-Minni Spark Black Blinker No5)

Chrissy(red bay mini mare-Benview Christina)

Harley(chestnut mini mare-Leaning Pines Harlequin Romance)

Lita(silver buckskin pinto mini mare-Sweetwaters Little Carmelita)

Candy(buckskin pinto mini mare-Town And Country Candy)

Peanut(chestnut snowflake appaloosa mare-Sharptails Peanut Butter)

I use to have a pony named Princess, a arabian mare named Starr, and a arabian mare named Angel.


----------



## Hosscrazy (Jan 27, 2008)

I had a Misty and a Star (full name was Starbaby). I also had a Cody, which is a popular name. Currently I have:

Gracie

Firefly (I call her Bug)

Poppy

Christmas Snow (Chrissy)

Mary

Mr. Bojangles (Beau)

Liz


----------



## Contessa (Jan 27, 2008)

I have 6 minis and 3 of them are on your list. Lady, Princess and Star (but I changed her name to Mystic when I bought her). My other 3 minis's names are Armani, Contessa and Cheyenne. I am expecting two babies this year and am already working out names for them. Believe me they will NOT be on that list!


----------



## AppyLover2 (Jan 28, 2008)

Gosh I didn't realize my barn names were so unusual. After reading 3 pages I didn't see any of them. 'course I only have 5 horses.



Mine are

Dee

Bambi

Kitty

Kappy

Toto


----------



## jdomep (Jan 28, 2008)

I have

Sugar (my Best friends horse)

Bucky (best horse I ever owned



:

Patch (an awesome paint who was allergic to the sun



)

But have also had

Mystery Image (my first horse)

Sapphire (An arab mare who I butted heads with)

Gentleman (was anything but...)

Superior Chance (loved this guy)

Jessy (lovely QH mare)

Easy Rider (a good ole sole)


----------



## anoki (Jan 28, 2008)

Yeah, I have (or have had) a couple of them too!!

Misty-only mine is spelled Mistee (very light palomino mare) she came with the name

Sugar-used to ride a mare named Sugar

I'm surprised Ginger isn't on there. Seems to be a lot of them around. My first mini mare is Ginger. She is 25 this year!





My others are:

Gabriella (Gabby-chestnut broodmare)

Jordan (silver dapple gelding)

Tas (bay stallion)

Camilla (silver dapple pinto filly)

Mary Lou (mini donkey)

Java Joe (mini donkey)

oh and can't forget the big horses

Anoki (my PMU pinto dressage horse)

Amadeus (my coaches' Hannoverian - reg as Wolfgang Amadeus)

Wolfie (my coaches' Dutch Warmblood - reg as Mozart......and no, they didn't name either of them...those were the names they came with....and they bought them about 3 or 4 years apart! OH! )

~kathryn


----------



## Marty (Jan 29, 2008)

You kidden? My barn names go more like

"On Dasher on Dancer on Donner and Blitzen".........hehe..............

Sonny with an "O"

Holly

Nick

Silver Belle

Angel

Glory

Tiny Tim

Noelle

Brite Star

Merry Beth

Chrissy


----------



## Lil' Horse Lover (Jan 29, 2008)

We have~

Lucky (sorrel B.S. mare, she was lucky we got her so that's her name



)

Stormy (blood bay Arab mare, she had a rough start to her life, was also named after a foal we lost that she looked exactly alike)~her registered name is "GHA Stormy's Moniet"

Rowdy a.k.a Rascal (minimally marked chestnut Paint, he's a rowdy/rascally boy!)~his registered name is "Racketor's Lil' Rascal"

Shadow (pure black Morgan)~his reg. name is "EDM High Country Lad"

Ginger (chestnut Quarter Pony, named her after the horse in the movie Black Beauty)~her reg. name is "Ginger Snap"

Prince (blk/white pinto grade pony, we named him Prince to go along with our Princess)

Sonny (chestnut 1/2 mini)

Kowboy (bay pinto mini, named after a full sized Paint that we lost that he looked like)~ reg. name is "Knight Stars Kool Kowboy"

Cherry (chestnut mini)~reg. name is "LB Cherry Twist"

Rusty (silver bay mini, rusty in color)~reg. name is "Spirit Thunders Rusty Gold"

Spirit (chestnut pinto mini, he's a VERY spirited boy!)

Princess a.k.a Trouble (chestnut pinto mini, she likes to think she's a princess but she's a load of trouble lol! also named after a pony that we lost a couple years ago who she looked like)~reg. name is "Fifth Avenue Chucks Trouble"

We've had~

Cowboy (bay Paint)

Princess (chestnut pinto Shetland pony, she was more of the spoiled brat type Princess lol)

Cinnamon (silver bay Shetland pony, cinnamon in color)

Charm (B.S. mare, she was a charmer! Very nice mare)


----------



## mininik (Jan 29, 2008)

I've had a Flame, Orion, Imp, Casper and Red and currently, Bee Gee, short for "JC's Blaze Of Glory."


----------



## Rebecca (Jan 29, 2008)

love_casper said:


> And at the barn where my big horse is, there are 3 Misty's - a buckskin pinto pony, a black Tennessee Walker, and grulla pinto, also 2 Missy's, so talking about one of any of those 5 is very confusing. Then there's three Coco's - a Fresian, a bay quarter horse cross, and a thoroughbred. We are on the 4th Teddy now, this one is a Fjord. There are 3 Spirit's, a buckskin and two grey arab geldings. There's this guy at our barn who is on his probably 5th palomino horse - they have all been named Sunny or some form of that. rofl. And, my friend has a black mini mare with a star, named Star.



That sure made me laugh!



The guy with the palomino's seems to be stuck in a rut when it comes to names.





I don't have any of those here, my girls are Kassie and Covergirl. The only pets here with cliche' names are our cats.


----------

